# Suggestion for my wife



## hellomms (Jul 24, 2008)

My wife finally decided to upgrade her Fossil watch to get an automatic one with a price of up to $500-700, case diameter 26-27mm. For one reason or another I suggested her to check out Ace Jewelers website and she picked the following watch. Two problems with her pick (1) I didnt know Ace stopped shipping Longines to outside EU (2) the watch is discontinued and I have had no luck finding one.

Looking for something similar, if someone can provide a few suggestions, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Hmm, tough price point for a nice automatic. The Longines Les Grand Classique line is all quartz and the Flagship Automatic ladies' model is beyond your price point. Tissot, perhaps? You may find something she likes in the Ballade III, Le Locle, and Bridgeport automatic lines. Have your wife check out the Tissot site (Official Tissot Website) to see if any of them appeal to her. I think all of them (or at least the steel models) fit in your budget.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I would also check with TopperJewelers.com. They are a WUS sponsor and Longines AD, and they are very helpful in finding the right watch.


----------



## hellomms (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for suggestions. Looked at a few options and decided on the Tissot Bridgeport, the non-Pearl dial. Its slightly bigger than than the one she had but the dial has more definition than Longines she originally picked. I really like the hands.

Here are a couple pictures - was too lazy to take out the actual camera


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic choice! I agree with you about the hands, they're a great vintage touch that complements, well, everything about that watch.


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

Great taste! For the longest time I was mulling over the Bridgeport as well, but unfortunately the women's version is too small and the men's is too big. If only Tissot released a version in 31mm-34mm midsize...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

White Tuna said:


>


I like the subtlety on the black-on-black design, but isn't it a bit big on the wrist?

(is that a Brussels Griffon or Affenpinscher?)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

That is Banana Joe. He is an Affenpinscher that just won the Westminster Kennel Club dog show.

I love this description of their gait from the Affenpinscher Club of America:

_*Gait*-Light, free. sound, balanced, confident, the *Affenpinscher carries itself with comic seriousness*. Viewed from the front or rear while walking, the legs move parallel to each other. Trotting, the feet will converge toward a midline as speed increases. Unsound gait is to be heavily penalized._


----------

